# Drake Outlaw Tiller to Side Console Conversion



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

That's a beautiful rig. Congrats


----------



## TripSmith (Sep 18, 2019)

Very nice conversion! I like it a lot...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Great looking boat!!


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

sweet! what kind of speeds are you seeing with the 25 hp. yammy?


----------



## Traywick Anderson (Dec 1, 2020)

When solo in the boat (I'm 230lbs) can hit 27mph top speed; so maybe 30mph for a typical boater. When loaded with gear and three people then 23mph seems to be top end.




flynut said:


> sweet! what kind of speeds are you seeing with the 25 hp. yammy?


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

ok . thanks buddy.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks great. No love for the Tohatsu? But I can see where it would be easier to do that than buy controls for the 30.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I can’t tell. Is there a support strut on the side console ? If no, then I really like that.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

very nice job on the skiff. your going to love the side console


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Holy crap my #11 now has a clone!looks great but I am biased


----------



## Traywick Anderson (Dec 1, 2020)

Was able to sell the Tohatsu pretty easily as well.




Sublime said:


> Looks great. No love for the Tohatsu? But I can see where it would be easier to do that than buy controls for the 30.


----------



## Traywick Anderson (Dec 1, 2020)

will take a photo for you, area under console is clear, only a small support attached to the side.



Sublime said:


> I can’t tell. Is there a support strut on the side console ? If no, then I really like that.


----------



## Traywick Anderson (Dec 1, 2020)

yours was one of the inspirations!



Charles Hadley said:


> Holy crap my #11 now has a clone!looks great but I am biased


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Sweet sled. Glad you put a new trailer under it because I saw the first pic and thought that I wouldn’t trust it around the block.


----------



## Traywick Anderson (Dec 1, 2020)

lol, skiff was never moved on anything other than the ram-lin!



Finn Maccumhail said:


> Sweet sled. Glad you put a new trailer under it because I saw the first pic and thought that I wouldn’t trust it around the block.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Great look and they did an excellent job in the conversion. Congrats. Enjoy the new ride.


----------



## Traywick Anderson (Dec 1, 2020)

Here are a couple of photos of the side console. The first is an in process shot of the installation. The second shows the side support.






















Sublime said:


> I can’t tell. Is there a support strut on the side console ? If no, then I really like that.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks, I see it now. Super clean.


----------



## caidenjenkins (Sep 16, 2020)

Side console looks great on there, pretty work!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Looks awesome and congrats! They have been really great to work with, totally agreed man!


----------



## gh_estero (Feb 22, 2019)

Came out awesome! I love my Outlaw!


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

What number hull do you have gh?


----------



## gh_estero (Feb 22, 2019)

Charles Hadley said:


> What number hull do you have gh?


James Bond - 007


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great job on the refurbish - big change from what she looked like when listed for sale on here!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Look's great. Look's so much better now. However, looks like a pita to put the push pole around that side console. Yes, I am aware that the pole goes on the outside of that center pole holder, but I can still foresee plenty of times unintentional bashing of the pole into the console.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Have never hit console with pole on mine,but when I redo nonskid and leg position on my new poling platform I will be moving front pole holder closer to outside. The newer outlaws are set up like that.just recieved drake's new under gunale rod holders and will be installing them this weekend. The jack plate on mine and 3 blade ss prop drake provided really made a difference on this .these outlaws like the engine up high and not trimmed so much.my rides better like that anyway .going to build a cave plate for it though,where engine really likes to be on mine I do have lower water pressure .going to work on that this winter with our low/negative tide fishing schedule.


----------

